# [SOLVED] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount

## omelius

Hello, i can't boot to gentoo because it write this error:

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (2,0)

.config

http://pastebin.com/Rcgsq3dQ

grub.conf

http://pastebin.com/ggy1Fy0g

lsmod

http://pastebin.com/fUUxf1e9

lspci

http://pastebin.com/vf5by5WS

Can anyone help me? Thanks.Last edited by omelius on Tue Aug 16, 2011 10:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rndusr

It seems you have not compiled the driver for the disk controller into your kernel. I would guess you need CONFIG_PATA_VIA=y.

You also need you root filesystem built in (that is, not as a modules), so go back and check that as well.

----------

## gr0x0rd

Hey there,

That error is usually due to support for your disk controller or other hardware not being enabled in your kernel. There are a number of kernel gurus on the forum that can probably pinpoint the problem fairly quickly, but I usually follow the strategy outlined by Pappy McFae at http://kernel-seeds.org. Feel free to try one of his seeds if you haven't before, I've used his method to give a few Gentoo noobs a headstart on manual kernel compilation over the years. 

Get the output of lspci -n and paste it into the form at http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ . This will give you a list of the hardware drivers required by your system. With this, you should be able to either edit your .config or use menuconfig to enable the missing driver and recompile your kernel. 

Also note that this driver will need to be compiled into the kernel itself rather than as a module.   :Smile: 

Good luck!

----------

## omelius

Thank you  :Smile:  Now it works  :Smile:  SOLVED

----------

